# Queries once application is sent



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

I sent my application last week and I got a message from courier that it's delivered successfully to CIC (30th July). Can anyone confirm on below queries -

1) Do we get any ack. from CIC that it is receivied or something?
2) Does processing time depend upon category that we apply under?
3) I have done payment using DD and it expires within 3 months as per the bank, so can I expect that it will be processed within this period? what is to be done in case it's not done?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Jacks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

jacks12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I sent my application last week and I got a message from courier that it's delivered successfully to CIC (30th July). Can anyone confirm on below queries -
> 
> ...


1) No. The first communication from them is the Positive Eligibility Review(PER) mail in case your application is positively assessed at the preliminary stage.
2) No. The processing time is based on first come, first served and not dependent on the category.
3) There are many applicants struggling with this issue currently. However, last year some people got over this issue by sending another DD along with self addressed envelope to CIC before the expiry of previous DD. CIC did return their old DD to them in case it was expired and not encashed by that time and for the case where it was encashed in the meantime, they returned the new DD. It is advised to email CIC asking for a resolution before taking this step. It should be done well in advance since they take around a month or more to reply to emails.


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot Sagi for detailed answer.

Just curious to know, what is the status of your application, if you don't mind.

Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

jacks12 said:


> Thanks a lot Sagi for detailed answer.
> 
> Just curious to know, what is the status of your application, if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks.


It was received on 25th June so still need to wait a long time as currently 12th-13th May applications are being evaluated.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

My application was received on 8th May and still it is not charged. 

Do we receive mail first or charge first?

Regards,
Ash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi
> 
> My application was received on 8th May and still it is not charged.
> 
> ...


Buddy, since you told that you did not sign the payment form, how can your card be charged. Sorry but I will repeat what I have said in two other threads where you have posted this same query before- please send a new package asap before the cap runs out.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your prompt response.
I just asked query with regards to signature.
99.99% I signed but still I am not charged I am now feeling nervous if I forgot to sign. 

But I think I signed as I browsed through my set almost 3 times.

Just keeping fingers crossed

Regards,
Ash


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Ashpin,

I would suggest you to drop a mail to CIC and check for the status on your application.
Hope you may get some answer from there.

By the way, did you prepare application yourself or took help from professional consultancies?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Can I get email ID?
Also can I know, what should I mention in the email as I do not have any reference number / case number / file number?

Thanks

Regards,
Ash



jacks12 said:


> Ashpin,
> 
> I would suggest you to drop a mail to CIC and check for the status on your application.
> Hope you may get some answer from there.
> ...


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

sssagi said:


> It was received on 25th June so still need to wait a long time as currently 12th-13th May applications are being evaluated.


Hi Ssagi,

Can you please tell me where did you get current application processing date?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Hi Ssagi,
> 
> Can you please tell me where did you get current application processing date?
> 
> ...


From this forum which has the participation of more number of active users:

FSW 2014 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

sssagi said:


> From this forum which has the participation of more number of active users:
> 
> FSW 2014 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


Thank you so much...spent 3 hrs reading through the thread...understand I need to use new forms....thanks bro...by the way, what ur display name there?


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

hey guys..

as per the above post - mid may applications are being reviewed..
and as per the CIC website.. they provide numbers - updated on July 28th.

Can we say that this no. suggest applications received till mid May somewhere..?

Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

jacks12 said:


> hey guys..
> 
> as per the above post - mid may applications are being reviewed..
> and as per the CIC website.. they provide numbers - updated on July 28th.
> ...


The numbers provided on CIC website indicate the number of applications provided Positive Eligibility Review(PER) till the current processing date(which was 9th May on 28th July 2015). In total 555 applicants have been provided PER till that date and many more, perhaps 4-5 thousand plus based on approximations from last year, are waiting for processing post that date. Currently 12-13 May applications are in progress.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Jack,

can I get email ID? Where I can send email to inquire about my application?

Thanks

Regards,
Ash



ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get email ID?
> Also can I know, what should I mention in the email as I do not have any reference number / case number / file number?
> ...


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Ash,

To be honest, I don't have email ID with me.. I just suggested a chance that you can take..

probably, you can search for it on CIC website.. I think there must be one email ID hopefully..

I will share it if I can get it from somewhere..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Dear Jack,
> 
> can I get email ID? Where I can send email to inquire about my application?
> 
> ...


Refer http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/offices/canada/sydney.asp

The mail id is [email protected]

But they take 1-2 months to respond. 
You can try your luck by calling them too but chance are very low that they will provide any update on phone.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

I have sent email but seems to be rejected as for all other application received on 8th May seems to be charged.
Let us what happens.

Thanks

Regards,
Ash



sssagi said:


> Refer Case Processing Centre: Sydney, Nova Scotia – Mailing addresses
> 
> The mail id is [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------

